# best pack to buy ?



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

do you guys who pack out with many trips really pay $500 for a bad ass pack or is picking up something off KSL going to be OK? I dont mind spending a few hundred bucks if it is going to be the one i need and will use for a few years or longer . I will have a small tent and supplies with me but want something good so when i pack out to the truck i can get my most out of it. There is a lot of options out there and would like some advise on these if possible? 

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!

So far i always have been able to drag close enough for a trail of some sort so have not had to really do a full pack out


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Buy nice or buy twice is my motto.

I spent a good chunk of money on a pack and it's pretty much bulletproof. I use a Kifaru pack and I would heavily recommend them. Also Stone Glacier packs are held in pretty high regard.

An added bonus is that if you don't like the pack after using it, these nice packs generally have a pretty high resale value.

You can definitely get by on cheaper packs though. I know a lot of people use some of Osprey's packs and they really like them.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I would second NVDuckin's motto. Not that you can't find a good pack off KSL at a discount sometimes, but if you want something top notch, you'll pay for it. A couple more to consider would be (in no particular order) The Outdoorsman's, EXO Mountain Gear, Mystery Ranch, Kuiu, Eberlestock, etc. Some are heavier, some lighter. Some do things better than others and vice versa. Really depends on what you want - lots of options, and you need to figure out exactly what YOU want and go from there. Figure out your price point and start the research with that in mind.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

And shoot...$500 won't even scratch the surface on a good Kifaru setup. They are really nice, but they are pricey as well. Probably looking in the $700-900 range depending on how the pack is set up.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I use a badlands 2200 for my hunts, and I love it. It's not really a backpacking pack, but I love it for hiking in and packing out animals. I also loved that you have a lifetime guarantee on everything, so if I tear it up, they'll replace it for free. I have fit entire antelope, and deer on that pack, and it has served me very well. I'd say spend a bit of of money, and you will be happy you did.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Here you go http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-general-hunting-hunting-gear/153466-what-back-pack.html


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll chime in and say I just got a Badlands 2200 and I've been impressed with how spacious it is. I haven't packed out an animal with it yet but it seems like it would be able to hold tons no problem. Hopefully this fall I'll get to put that to the test.


----------



## Deer1975 (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought a alps commander this year and hiked in 5 miles and 5 miles back out with 60 pounds on my back. Look at it on amazon for $129 and there are lots of good reviews on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The Badlands 2200 is about as sweet of a day pack as there is out there, IMO. I'm not sure it would be big enough for a backpack, multi-day hunt. But for $800 for the Kifaru setup you could buy an awesome Osprey backpack and a 2200 and still come out on top.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks guys , it look like the ALPS commander with a few mods will be my choice .

I appreciate the help , good luck hunting boys!!!!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

It's the frame you're really after. Most posts and reviews I've read about Kifaru is the belt. I went with SG because of it's light weight over Kifaru. At the end of a long day, one pound is one pound.

Most any high end pack will not do you wrong, it's a personal choice really.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have also used a badlands 2200 since 2008, but now I'm looking at something a little lighter and modular. But those options are more money.

I have probably packed 20 animals out in my badlands. The zipper handles have mostly busted off, but it sure rides well.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

torowy said:


> I have also used a badlands 2200 since 2008, but now I'm looking at something a little lighter and modular. But those options are more money.
> 
> I have probably packed 20 animals out in my badlands. The zipper handles have mostly busted off, but it sure rides well.


i had a first gen badlands 2200 as well. i've packed a few animals out on it and my thoughts are that it carries up to 50 lbs really well, 70 pounds ok and beyond that it struggles. i went with the kuiu 1850 carbon frame and have been very happy with it. it handles up to 100lbs with ease and i don't load beyond that due to back issues. that one can be had around $250 when on sale and retails around $350 i believe.


----------



## TommyGun (Aug 16, 2016)

Good Morning, cdbright,

My advice is to go with an external frame backpack if you anticipate carrying heavy loads. With an external frame pack, you can remove the pack and tie meat, cape, etc., to the frame. 

Try on different packs before you buy. Also, try to add weight to packs before you buy. With a weighted pack, try to simulate packing out weight on uneven trails.

I have a very old REI external frame pack. However, I'm not sure whether REI still sells external frame backpacks.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Only real downside to the framed packs is that they can get in the way of slinging your rifle and can make unwanted noise, otherwise they handle heavy loads quite well.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

High Desert Elk said:


> It's the frame you're really after. Most posts and reviews I've read about Kifaru is the belt. I went with SG because of it's light weight over Kifaru. At the end of a long day, one pound is one pound.
> 
> Most any high end pack will not do you wrong, it's a personal choice really.


How are you liking the SG? I was extremely close to buying one, but I found a deal on a Kifaru that I could not pass on.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

The badlands packs are really nice except they weight 80 pounds empty... I have a horn hunter full curl and couldn't ask for anything more... Light, strong, modular and extremely affordable.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

huntn30inchers said:


> The badlands packs are really nice except they weight 80 pounds empty... I have a horn hunter full curl and couldn't ask for anything more... Light, strong, modular and extremely affordable.


I had a Horn Hunter Full Curl and thought that was heavy....


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The most critical element of your choice is properly sizing the pack. Know your torso length and buy for it. Don't mess around there or you are bound to be uncomfortable and/or hurt.

Load lifter straps that can functionally shift the weight around d are also key.

I bought a cottage industry pack and may never go back. I have close to 5000 miles backpacking in the last 18 years and I wish I had bought better, sooner. I loved my old Gregory but technology and design have come so far now.i spent $550 on my pack and it is worth every penny.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I went through this same thing. I ended up going with the eberlestock team elk pack. It is alittle heavy empty but you don't feel the weight when it's on your back. 
I also purchased the alps commander frame pack from Amazon for $120. 
So the alps is in the truck and I haul out my first load in the eberlestock and then switch to the alps. Not because of comfort just because of the amount of weight you can pack on the alps frame. So far seems to work for me.


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

Kifaru packs 700 - 900 .......bro your getting screwed. Their biggest pack ( emr2) in kryptek (the most expensive option) is only 441 on their website site. Aside of that Alps commander x I purchased this year 5000cu in. Able to support loads easily of 100 lbs comfortly. It also comes with the meat carrier included , their Web site price is 349. Smith and eddies had them for 249 . Put over 30 miles in this pack this year so far and the support and maneuverability is unsurpassed . So happy with this pack and how well it performs , my best friend bought the same one and has all positive to say .


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Viper1zer0 said:


> Kifaru packs 700 - 900 .......bro your getting screwed. Their biggest pack ( emr2) in kryptek (the most expensive option) is only 441 on their website site. Aside of that Alps commander x I purchased this year 5000cu in. Able to support loads easily of 100 lbs comfortly. It also comes with the meat carrier included , their Web site price is 349. Smith and eddies had them for 249 . Put over 30 miles in this pack this year so far and the support and maneuverability is unsurpassed . So happy with this pack and how well it performs , my best friend bought the same one and has all positive to say .


The EMR II price you've stated is for the bag only. Most of the Kifaru packs are modular and so the frame and suspension are purchased separately. The frames go for $300-400 so $700-900 is spot on for a complete setup. They do have less expensive setups (Spike camp for about $500), but you're not getting into one of these packs for $249.


----------

